

SQLite 3.7.0 Released - obiterdictum
http://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_7_0.html

======
yan
FYI, if you're looking for a very, very well-written and well-tested C
codebase to read, give SQLite a look.

~~~
giu
Yep, that's true! For further information in regard to testing in SQLite have
a look at _How SQLite Is Tested_ , <http://www.sqlite.org/testing.html>

------
rlpb
"WAL provides more concurrency as readers do not block writers and a writer
does not block readers."

Excellent! This is the one feature that I missed before.

~~~
oozcitak
WAL is quite exciting indeed. And most of the items listed as disadvantages of
WAL [1] are probably non-issues for most people; except maybe:

> _5\. It is not possible to open read-only WAL databases. The opening process
> must have write privileges for "-shm" wal-index shared memory file
> associated with the database, if that file exists, or else write access on
> the directory containing the database file if the "-shm" file does not
> exist._

> _7\. There is an additional quasi-persistent "-wal" file and "-shm" shared
> memory file associated with each database, which can make SQLite less
> appealing for use as an application file-format._

And in Backwards Compatibility [1]:

> _To prevent older versions of SQLite from trying to recover a WAL-mode
> database (and making matters worse) the database file format version numbers
> (bytes 18 and 19 in the database header) are increased from 1 to 2 in WAL
> mode. Thus, if an older version of SQLite attempts to connect to an SQLite
> database that is operating in WAL mode, it will report an error along the
> lines of "file is encrypted or is not a database"._

[1] <http://www.sqlite.org/wal.html>

------
ww520
SQLite is one of the best software of all time.

~~~
draegtun
I'm certainly finding that I'm using SQLite3 more and more in (certain)
applications these days whereas before I just used it for quick prototyping
and/or in my test suite.

~~~
dublinclontarf
It seems to be the default for developing webapps (coming from the Ruby world)
and is just a nice little DBMS to use in any desktop app your happening to
write.

I wrote a simple ATS and bug database app the otherday using Ruby Shoes,
SQLite, and DataMapper. I just wanted a simple UI for entering bugs, there's
only me (at the moment), and I wanted it as a single exe, and I only want Ruby
(essentially I'm lazy).

Worked a treat. I think SQLites neato,dead handy for data persistence thats
cross platform.

~~~
draegtun
Its also very popular in the Perl world. The DBD::SQLite (driver) CPAN module
even comes packaged with SQLite: <http://search.cpan.org/dist/DBD-SQLite/>

~~~
watmough
It's also available compiled for MIPS and running under a pure Java MIPs
emulator for cross-platform Java software.

<http://www.zentus.com/sqlitejdbc/>

If you need a pure-Java solution for a fast SQL database without needing T-SQL
or Oracle, it's a great solution.

------
draegtun
This _FLOSS Weekly_ podcast of SQLite maybe of interest:
<http://www.twit.tv/floss26>

Its from early 2008 but I found the discussion on _public domain_ fascinating.

